# Bike Quiver



## mlctvt (Nov 29, 2016)

gmcunni's car quiver post had me thinking what about bikes? 

I'm very guilty of the N+1 syndrome, gotta have the right tool for the task

here's my list, for now anyway 

2016 Lynskey Pro-Cross
2016 Trek Fuel Ex 8
2016 Motobecane Night Train Bullet Fat bike
2013 Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert upgraded to Di2
2009 Ritchey Breakaway Cross
2008 Trek T1000 Tandem

wat cha got?


----------



## buellski (Nov 29, 2016)

2015 YT Tues AL
2014 Kona Process 134
2007 Rocky Mountain Trailhead (turned into a stationary trainer)


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2016)

I just have the one right now: 2015 Specialized Stumpjumper Evo 27.5

I want to get a fat bike too though...


----------



## Puck it (Nov 30, 2016)

2015 Pivot Mach 6 27.5"
2009 Head Seek 26"


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Nov 30, 2016)

2016 Spec Stumpjumper 29

road: mid/late-1980's Univega Nuovo Sport with many same-period component upgrades.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 30, 2016)

skifastr said:


> road: mid/late-1980's Univega Nuovo Sport with many same-period component upgrades.



I bought one of these for my wife as a college graduation present in 1987! We weren't married until 1991
It was a great bike that later my brother restored and gave to his then girlfriend. It was an aqua greenish blue color.


----------



## skiMEbike (Nov 30, 2016)

2014 Turner Flux 27.5"
2012 Trek X-Caliber 29"
1996 Diamondback Apex SE 26"
1981 Schwinn Traveler (recently refurbished to 14 speed with 700cc wheels)


----------



## ironhippy (Dec 1, 2016)

2017 Trek Farley 5 (fatbike)
2013 Rocky Mountain vertex
2008 Specialized Allez  (road)
200X Giant rigid mtb - wife's trail bike that I take on singletrack
1996 Kona Hahana - bike used to run the dog around the neighborhood year round, need to put the ice spikers back on


----------



## ironhippy (Dec 1, 2016)

skiMEbike said:


> 1996 Diamondback Apex SE 26"



I had one of these, got it used in 1993, lasted until it was stolen in 2008, got my Kona to replace it


----------



## skiMEbike (Dec 2, 2016)

ironhippy said:


> I had one of these, got it used in 1993, lasted until it was stolen in 2008, got my Kona to replace it



That bike started out as a 1990 DB Apex, two broken frames later I got the 96 Apex SE in 1997.   That bike was ridden hard for a good 15 years.   It still goes except I think it now has a hairline crack in the down tube weld.    Thought about trying to see if DB would warranty my frame for a third time on a bike bought in 1990.:-o


----------



## KD7000 (Dec 4, 2016)

Road: 2008(?) Bianchi Giro
Mtb: 2013 Rocky Mountain Altitude 750
Neighborhood: 2013(?) Jamis Coda
Fun: 1962 Schwinn Fleet

Sent from my XT1585 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

